

Weev has left the United States - aespinoza
http://blog.erratasec.com/2014/09/hacker-weev-has-left-united-states.html

======
x0x0
good riddance, now if the rest of decent society could shun him for the way he
treats women like Kathy Sierra [1], we'd all be better off

    
    
       [weev] circulated her home address and Social Security number online. He 
       also made false statements about her being a battered wife and a former 
       prostitute.  Not only did Sierra find herself a target for identity theft, 
       but all the people who had threatened to brutally rape and kill her now knew 
       where she lived. [1]
    

charming guy...

[1] [http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/12/4693710/the-end-of-
kindnes...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/12/4693710/the-end-of-kindness-
weev-and-the-cult-of-the-angry-young-man)

~~~
aespinoza
I didn't know all this about him. Now I feel bad I even posted it here.

~~~
RangerScience
Don't. People are more than one thing.

Edit: Also, while it's important part of the story of _Weev_ , it's not
necessarily an important part of the story of US mistreatment of hackers. In
other words, even if I think Weev is a terrible person, it's still newsworthy
to know what he's up to.

~~~
thaumaturgy
Yeah, that's been frustrating. Weev's case should have gotten even more
publicity and discussion than it did, but every single time it came up, one of
the first comments you'd see -- and it's a very low-hanging-fruit sort of
comment -- is, "Weev's a scumbag."

That would be relevant if you were writing a book about him. Or an expose.

But if you're writing about the case, it's not.

Everyone falls all over eachother in a rush to be the first or the loudest to
proclaim Weev's scumbagishness, that smarter conversation gets drowned out.

~~~
x0x0
weev is a scumbag, who made it his business to shit on other people. When the
same happens to him, well, karma.

The case was resolved in his favor, so you should have no problem with the
label "piece of shit" following weev everywhere he goes.

~~~
thaumaturgy
Thank you. Your commentary on that case -- and, more to the point, the people
involved -- is unique, clever, and insightful.

Your comment has completely changed the way that I view that case. Previously,
I thought I had at least a cursory layman's understanding of it, but your
analysis is deep and technical, while still being approachable by average joes
like myself. It reminds me of the excellent commentary I used to expect from
Pamela Jones on important cases in the past. It is comments like yours that
have kept me coming back to HN these past six and a half years.

The comment is so carefully written, so thoughtful, and obviously your time is
so valuable, that I feel I ought to pay you for having made it.

Regrettably, I have but a single plonk to give.

~~~
x0x0
My commentary, unlike yours, is informative (viz aespinoza).

Further, the cfaa case has been hashed over (conviction vacated in april), and
the linked article pretty much says he left the states and may or may not do
things. It's a discussion of weev, not the cfaa.

If you're so upset that weev's behavior towards women keeps getting brought up
(and you can't even pretend it wasn't news to people right here), perhaps you
should do some introspection.

------
jasonmp85
Can someone update the title to read "asshole" or "troll" rather than
"hacker"? It's inaccurate as it stands.

